# Travellers set up camp near Blackpool.



## Mobilvetta (May 26, 2020)

Well I'm sad to report that a group of travelers have set up camp at one of the places Fylde council allows motorhomes to park up overnight for a small fee in St Annes, over the bank holiday.

The council officers visited the carpark and told them they have to vacate within 24 hours, which they failed to do, the police were then called and they escorted them off the carpark, only for them to set up at another carpark on the promenade less than a mile away. 

 I hope Fylde council don't take action because of this and introduce height barrier's, it's a lovely place been right by the beach, it would be a shame to loose it because of a selfish few, who don't think the law applys to them, please note DominicCummings was not amongst them, but I believe he is to make a statement on there behalf later today.


----------



## Mobilvetta (May 26, 2020)

Travellers pitch camp at beach front car parks in St Annes
					

Travellers have set up camp at a number of beach front car parks in St Annes over the bank holiday weekend.




					www.lythamstannesexpress.co.uk


----------



## runnach (May 26, 2020)

I thought under lockdown terms, councils were not supposed to move travellers on ? The competence of Fylde council


----------



## jagmanx (May 26, 2020)

Where have they come from and why ?
As Andrew post no 3. Not a good idea to move them on and as he posts wrong !
I am not a supporter of travellrs but they have to camp somewhere..I understood councils should / must make provision
Toilets etc and in normal circunstances schooling !


----------



## Asterix (May 26, 2020)

channa said:


> I thought under lockdown terms, councils were not supposed to move travellers on ? The competence of Fylde council



That's correct,so they should have remained wherever they were at the beginning of lockdown. This is a clear breach of the rules and they should have the book thrown at them,there's any number of fulltimers that have stayed in place.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (May 26, 2020)

Always a thorny problem.

We don't know the full story behind this particular encampment so shouldn't jump to any conclusions.

It's quite likely that their needs haven't been catered for - they weren't even before lockdown, and lockdown hasn't made things easy for anybody, let alone travelling folk.

On the other hand they could just be sticking two fingers up.

Let's hope they manage to settle it quickly and without too much damage either way.


----------



## antiquesam (May 26, 2020)

They've just set up camp on Southsea Common. They will take days to move on. When President Trump came, to mess up the D Day celebrations, they managed to move them within the hour, but that was with the help of the US Secret Service.


----------



## Mobilvetta (May 26, 2020)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Always a thorny problem.
> 
> We don't know the full story behind this particular encampment so shouldn't jump to any conclusions.
> 
> ...



I would agree if it wasn't for the fact it was a bank holiday when quite a number of travellers traditionally tend to visit the Blackpool area, no point us and others following the rules for a certain group to spoil them, they should have remained were they were before lockdown when councils were told not to move them on and to cater for there needs, obviously deciding to come and stay by the coast for the weekend was not the right decision, this reflects on us all as unfortunately, we all get tarred with the same brush.  

There will be more moans when council introduce more barriers to try and stop travellers camping on there carparks knowing that some have no respect and leave them in a right mess, with rubbish an human and dog excrement left everywhere, as was seen last year when a few travellers camped at Gynn Square carpark in Blackpool, which is another carpark were motorhomes can stay overnight for a small fee.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (May 26, 2020)

It's a problem as old as the hills.

The culture clash is a right conundrum. There is no doubt that local councils could do a lot more to provide proper stopping points and safe places to stay for travellers.

But there's no denying it will make no difference whatsoever to a proportion of those travellers.
They will defy any laws, regardless of where they are or why they are needed.

Hmm. Wonder if Cummings has any romany in his bloodline?


----------



## Asterix (May 26, 2020)

The Bournemouth paper in the last week has had two stories on Motorhomes overnighting in council carparks,they were moved on immediately and fined £70. Also last week,travellers moved on to council land and as far as I'm aware are still there,it really shits me that rules aren't enforced equally,I can almost guarantee they won't receive fines,but if I did it they'd be on me like a Rottweiler with a bone.


----------



## Deleted member 64209 (May 26, 2020)

As someone who was systematically robbed and pillaged by 'travellers' in more than one location to such an extent I left the UK something like this might be the answer... if you've not had a proper full on taste of it you've no idea what it's like...


----------



## RichardHelen262 (May 26, 2020)

Asterix said:


> The Bournemouth paper in the last week has had two stories on Motorhomes overnighting in council carparks,they were moved on immediately and fined £70. Also last week,travellers moved on to council land and as far as I'm aware are still there,it really shits me that rules aren't enforced equally,I can almost guarantee they won't receive fines,but if I did it they'd be on me like a Rottweiler with a bone.



law abiding people are always the first to be punished


----------



## GreggBear (May 26, 2020)

As has been pointed out, they were obviously somewhere else all through lockdown, how can they now be protected by "don't move them on" rules?
Sticking up for their rights in this instance is not productive, they should be fined the same as you & I. We all want to go to the coast etc, but we don't, why then argue for the rights of people who disregard the rules....


----------



## runnach (May 26, 2020)

Asterix said:


> That's correct,so they should have remained wherever they were at the beginning of lockdown. This is a clear breach of the rules and they should have the book thrown at them,there's any number of fulltimers that have stayed in place.


My point is it is councils that are misplacing them not the travellers ignoring the rules


----------



## maingate (May 26, 2020)

Somebody should write an angry letter to the Council.


----------



## Asterix (May 26, 2020)

channa said:


> My point is it is councils that are misplacing them not the travellers ignoring the rules



The lockdown rules came into effect around eight weeks ago,for travellers that meant,stay where you are and services will be provided,those rules haven't changed. How can these people not be ignoring the rules if they've just turned up?


----------



## jagmanx (May 26, 2020)

Travellers are a bit like MPs...
They do what they like.
AND manage to avoid censure...remember the expenses scandal !
I say remember but it continues..!


----------



## runnach (May 26, 2020)

Mobilvetta said:


> I would agree if it wasn't for the fact it was a bank holiday when quite a number of travellers traditionally tend to visit the Blackpool area, no point us and others following the rules for a certain group to spoil them, they should have remained were they were before lockdown when councils were told not to move them on and to cater for there needs, obviously deciding to come and stay by the coast for the weekend was not the right decision, this reflects on us all as unfortunately, we all get tarred with the same brush.
> 
> There will be more moans when council introduce more barriers to try and stop travellers camping on there carparks knowing that some have no respect and leave them in a right mess, with rubbish an human and dog excrement left everywhere, as was seen last year when a few travellers camped at Gynn Square carpark in Blackpool, which is another carpark were motorhomes can stay overnight for a small fee.


In your first post you state the council with police help shifted them on where they have settled in another car park owned by the same council it sounds like (Fylde) 

I will say it again the council should not have moved them on in the first place had they followed government guidance 

Councils for years prior to covid haven’t fulfilled their obligations to provide pitches temporary or otherwise to travellers

Covid has purely brought a problem home to roost


----------



## Deleted member 64209 (May 26, 2020)

channa said:


> My point is it is councils that are misplacing them not the travellers ignoring the rules


The 'Travellers' have only their own 'rules' one of them being 'what's yours is ours'  another rhymes with 'duck the lot of you', plenty of rules broken here... and guess who pays to sort it out every single [ever-increasing] time?


----------



## Asterix (May 26, 2020)

channa said:


> In your first post you state the council with police help shifted them on where they have settled in another car park owned by the same council it sounds like (Fylde)
> 
> I will say it again the council should not have moved them on in the first place had they followed government guidance
> 
> ...



The story states that they turned up over the weekend,were moved on and settled themselves in another car park,the council were right to move them on as the rules state they should be wherever they were at the start of lockdown. They should be facing charges for breaking lockdown rules,they should have been directed back to wherever they came from originally.


----------



## Deleted member 64209 (May 26, 2020)

channa said:


> In your first post you state the council with police help shifted them on where they have settled in another car park owned by the same council it sounds like (Fylde)
> 
> I will say it again the council should not have moved them on in the first place had they followed government guidance
> 
> ...


In the vast majority of cases this is a lifestyle choice, in a sense it's 'Full-timing' but not funded by hard-earned savings, or well deserved pensions but funded [again in the majority of cases not all] by crime. I'm sure the when 100% of folks on this forum go 'wilding', full timing or to a site for under so many days are we subsidised? Are pitches provided free? Do we get our fuel from some unsuspecting lorry owners tank [often by 'spiking' i.e. wrecking it by the way], do we shop-lift en-masse for our supplies? Do we leave behind piles of toxic filth? If we are politely asked to move on by the land owner or Police do we insult, threaten and or abuse them, then agree to move and renege on the agreement? No I thought not...  When an inch is given most often a mile is taken.. this lot proves it...

I am so very very privileged to not have to subsidise that any more and live where my things are safe and folks keep their surroundings clean and tidy...


----------



## runnach (May 26, 2020)

bedonwheels said:


> The 'Travellers' have only their own 'rules' one of them being 'what's yours is ours'  another rhymes with 'duck the lot of you', plenty of rules broken here... and guess who pays to sort it out every single [ever-increasing] time?
> 
> View attachment 82243


 tThanks for posting that I would totally agree unacceptable but a pictorial example of a council failing in its duties ...take my own Kirklees they spent year before last £105,000 clearing up shite from traveller encampments. But and herss the knob councils spending £105,000 is cheaper than providing proper facilities


----------



## jagmanx (May 26, 2020)

Cheaper maybe
Not as good deffo
But travellers cannot expect to live free !
They clearly make money for food snd fuel !
I choose to not ask how.
But many who live on the fringes in proper houses are also guilty of indiscrestions
Eh Dale Farm


----------



## st3v3 (May 26, 2020)

We've got them on Bristol Downs at the moment....


----------



## runnach (May 26, 2020)

jagmanx said:


> Cheaper maybe
> Not as good deffo
> But travellers cannot expect to live free !
> They clearly make money for food snd fuel !
> ...


They don’t expect to live free rent and council tax is payable


----------



## GreggBear (May 26, 2020)

channa said:


> My point is it is councils that are misplacing them not the travellers ignoring the rules


They have already displaced themselves in order to be there. If they have travelled to get there they should be dealt with just the same as you or I would be dealt with. Why should they be showed leniency? Plenty of people on here also live permanently in their vans etc, maybe they should all go to Blackpool then argue that the council should leave them alone?....


----------



## runnach (May 26, 2020)

bedonwheels said:


> In the vast majority of cases this is a lifestyle choice, in a sense it's 'Full-timing' but not funded by hard-earned savings, or well deserved pensions but funded [again in the majority of cases not all] by crime. I'm sure the when 100% of folks on this forum go 'wilding', full timing or to a site for under so many days are we subsidised? Are pitches provided free? Do we get our fuel from some unsuspecting lorry owners tank [often by 'spiking' i.e. wrecking it by the way], do we shop-lift en-masse for our supplies? Do we leave behind piles of toxic filth? If we are politely asked to move on by the land owner or Police do we insult, threaten and or abuse them, then agree to move and renege on the agreement? No I thought not...  When an inch is given most often a mile is taken.. this lot proves it...
> 
> I am so very very privileged to not have to subsidise that any more and live where my things are safe and folks keep their surroundings clean and tidy...


No idea where you live ,BUT every point you make doesn’t apply to the settled commmunity then ?


----------



## runnach (May 26, 2020)

GreggBear said:


> They have already displaced themselves in order to be there. If they have travelled to get there they should be dealt with just the same as you or I would be dealt with. Why should they be showed leniency? Plenty of people on here also live permanently in their vans etc, maybe they should all go to Blackpool then argue that the council should leave them alone?....


Have they ? We don’t know the circumstances if moved on by a court they had no choice, subsequently councils have shifted them on we know that bit..for the record I would agree if they have just upped sticks and moved then the law should prevail ...but that isn’t my gut reaction


----------



## st3v3 (May 26, 2020)

channa said:


> if they have just upped sticks and moved



I'll bet this, as there is normally only so much thieving to be done in one area...

I know, only a minority bla bla bla


----------



## mariesnowgoose (May 26, 2020)

This argument will go round and round forever.

The fact of the matter is that travellers are only using the laws of the land in a similar way that we as wild campers seek to use them, i.e. we do not want to be impeded from staying in places we want to visit.

I can see the arguments from both sides.

What I don't agree with, and never have, is using the 'discrimination' argument when it is convenient to do so because it gives you a defence against totally unacceptable behaviour. Not only do councils not provide sufficient places for travellers to stay, but the police are also understaffed and afraid to deal with some of the more entrenched criminal behaviours of some travelling communities.

There is unacceptable behaviour on both sides of the fence, travellers and non-travellers, but the travelling community use the law to their great advantage in many cases. They've had no other choice in the past, and it was a very good thing that those laws were there to protect them in certain circumstances.

However, I would argue that the 'past' is a lot longer ago than gives credibility to present-day arguments defending travellers, especially as increasingly a lot more of the younger generation of travellers now live permanently in fixed housing, and that's in mainstream housing or their own land, not just on permanent traveller sites.


----------



## Deleted member 64209 (May 26, 2020)

maingate said:


> Somebody should write an angry letter to the Council.


Save the stamp, just wee in the wind instead...less effort, more satisfying...


----------



## GreggBear (May 26, 2020)

Plenty of councils spend large sums of money providing sites for travellers, only to see them trashed by the very people who piss & moan about the lack of sites!
Plenty of evidence exists about sites being turned into Scrapyard's & clearing yards for stolen property, I personally know people who have had property stolen by these people & traced it back to these sites only to be told by the police that they darent enter the sites to retrieve their goods!
They hide behind any laws they can while shitting all over each & every decent law abiding individual who has their face rubbed in the dirt regularly by a system that panders to them. 
If the police darent go onto these sites, the army should be mobilised, if these travellers break the law they should be treated the same as you or I would be.
Time for people to see things for what they are & say "enough is enough"


----------



## trevskoda (May 26, 2020)

Most of the ones i know round my gaf keep the place tidy and clean,ones who live in west belfast ,well best say no more.


----------



## Deleted member 64209 (May 26, 2020)

jagmanx said:


> Cheaper maybe
> Not as good deffo
> But travellers cannot expect to live free !
> They clearly make money for food snd fuel !
> ...


Dale Farm... what a fiasco... I lived near there too and knew plenty of folks that had had little trouble with thefts before it became a cess-pit and then nothing was safe whether nailed down or not. Pure coincidence of course. Various reports of what it cost to try and enforce the law - £7,000,000 - £18,000,000... it's still expanding, without Planning Permission of course... and on Green Belt land...

Now the official action appears to have reverted to...


----------



## runnach (May 26, 2020)

GreggBear said:


> Plenty of councils spend large sums of money providing sites for travellers, only to see them trashed by the very people who piss & moan about the lack of sites!
> Plenty of evidence exists about sites being turned into Scrapyard's & clearing yards for stolen property, I personally know people who have had property stolen by these people & traced it back to these sites only to be told by the police that they darent enter the sites to retrieve their goods!
> They hide behind any laws they can while shitting all over each & every decent law abiding individual who has their face rubbed in the dirt regularly by a system that panders to them.
> If the police darent go onto these sites, the army should be mobilised, if these travellers break the law they should be treated the same as you or I would be.
> Time for people to see things for what they are & say "enough is enough"


Few councils provided facilities but do you know why some of the organised sites are trashed ? All you see is the remnants and understandable assume the occupants were animals

The majority of traveller sites have planning permission for 5 years often less and isn’t renewed, that leaves folk back on the road it is this resentment that creates the vandalism , whilst I understand the anger I don’t agree with the vandalism albeit the sites will be raised anyway.

In your neck I can think of four sites that planning was revoked on the A19 or just off itself sites kept tidy, not the hotbed of crime where are the people now ? Car parks that can’t be the answer


----------



## Asterix (May 26, 2020)

From personal experience,when I first came to the UK I was disgusted at the general attitude towards travellers,but after a couple of years working for Poole council,my views bacame the same as everyone else's. They had a dedicated stopping place with toilets, showers and bins provided,they were destroyed,the site was filled with general waste then the council cleared it out,demolished the toilet block and gave it back to the travellers as a permanent residence.
There's plenty of discrimination in this country, unfortunately it's not directed at anyone with an Irish accent. As a fulltimer I feel discriminated against because I would be fined,arrested or have my vehicle confiscated if I inflicted those sorts of behaviours on society. Any infraction of the rules and the law is quick to pounce and rightfully so, except for a certain group of people.
I service a private traveller site as part of my summer job,the site is owned and run by a traveller of some standing in their community but he's driven to distraction every year by the disrespectful attitude of some that want to fill the place with waste or have punch ups at all hours,I realise not all of them are like that but that's where the law needs to harden up and do its job.


----------



## GreggBear (May 26, 2020)

Lot of sites I in my locality been here for much longer than 5 yrs, I would be happy if I was allowed to live on my own piece of land for 5 years....
Who else other than "animals" would smash up a brand new toilet block, removing & scrapping every bit of copper pipe etc, including washing machines, showers etc, then use the empty block as a stable?
If people behave like animals they will be viewed as animals, nobody's fault but their own.
If I saw how these sites were abused & vandalized, I too would refuse planning for other sites....


----------



## st3v3 (May 26, 2020)

This is a site near us, on the way to avonmouth. It's rarely used, and when it is, it's full of crap.





But why would you use it, when this is just up the road?





And you can ignore the rules and park up wherever you like. Especially as the area is surrounded by very well off houses.

This is early in the latest invasion:


----------



## Nabsim (May 26, 2020)

Asterix said:


> The story states that they turned up over the weekend,were moved on and settled themselves in another car park,the council were right to move them on as the rules state they should be wherever they were at the start of lockdown. They should be facing charges for breaking lockdown rules,they should have been directed back to wherever they came from originally.


Yes councils were supposed to make sure they were okay at the start of the lockdown but this has not been applied across the board. I do know some full timers who have been treated properly by councils and police but I also know Wiltshire council (with police) moved some friends on, when one asked where they should go as the government are saying stay put a councillor turned round and said 'You are a traveller aren't you so go a f'ing travel somewhere else'. These were not romany/gypsy travellers (nt that it should have made a difference but full timers.


----------



## Asterix (May 26, 2020)

Nabsim said:


> Yes councils were supposed to make sure they were okay at the start of the lockdown but this has not been applied across the board. I do know some full timers who have been treated properly by councils and police but I also know Wiltshire council (with police) moved some friends on, when one asked where they should go as the government are saying stay put a councillor turned round and said 'You are a traveller aren't you so go a f'ing travel somewhere else'. These were not romany/gypsy travellers (nt that it should have made a difference but full timers.



If they had stood their ground I can't imagine any judge going against emergency lock down rules,maybe they weren't fully aware of their rights at this time?


----------



## peter palance (May 27, 2020)

Asterix said:


> The lockdown rules came into effect around eight weeks ago,for travellers that meant,stay where you are and services will be provided,those rules haven't changed. How can these people not be ignoring the rules if they've just turned up?


they could be all carriers, yes co 19.from them. make sure, the council know.they could be. find the tip.  ok.pj. to put the rubbish.


----------



## peter palance (May 27, 2020)

bedonwheels said:


> Save the stamp, just wee in the wind instead...less effort, more satisfying...


pig shit works as well, up wind. then? start mixing. oh no the stink. let it rip.nose down sniffing. remember 2 meters apart. ok.pj.


----------



## peecee (May 27, 2020)

bedonwheels said:


> As someone who was systematically robbed and pillaged by 'travellers' in more than one location to such an extent I left the UK something like this might be the answer... if you've not had a proper full on taste of it you've no idea what it's like...
> 
> View attachment 82237


Is it the infamous moaning Minnie ?


----------



## Deleted member 64209 (May 27, 2020)

peecee said:


> Is it the infamous moaning Minnie ?


No the bloke wot pulled the firing pin was known as Jock.


----------



## Nabsim (May 29, 2020)

They were aware of what the government said and one mentioned this to the police. The police said if they didn't move they would be arrested and their vehicles impounded. You know what that would mean to a full timer. Its once thing to have rights but when the law of the land isn't going to enforce them you either move or go to jail


----------



## GreggBear (May 29, 2020)

Nabsim said:


> They were aware of what the government said and one mentioned this to the police. The police said if they didn't move they would be arrested and their vehicles impounded. You know what that would mean to a full timer. Its once thing to have rights but when the law of the land isn't going to enforce them you either move or go to jail


Maybe if they had stayed where they were at the start of lockdown the police would have left them alone. They had broken the law when they turned up at Blackpool, so incurring the police action. If they had been there from day 1 that would have been a different matter, but they broke the rules by moving & the police were right to act against them. They should have been fined anyway for their actions. Like its been said already, if you or I had done that we would have been in trouble. The law must be applied to everyone equally & without favour or it will not be seen as fair.


----------



## Deleted member 64209 (May 29, 2020)

I believe they break the law wherever they are, theft, trespass, threatening behaviour to name a few... and of course, everyone of them is bang up to date with their tax and N.I. payments but let's keep on bending over backwards, providing schooling, health care, free land, clean-ups involving detoxifying land etc etc and a wagon-load of blind eyes and turned backs...


----------



## runnach (May 29, 2020)

Nabsim said:


> Yes councils were supposed to make sure they were okay at the start of the lockdown but this has not been applied across the board. I do know some full timers who have been treated properly by councils and police but I also know Wiltshire council (with police) moved some friends on, when one asked where they should go as the government are saying stay put a councillor turned round and said 'You are a traveller aren't you so go a f'ing travel somewhere else'. These were not romany/gypsy travellers (nt that it should have made a difference but full timers.


That nicely illustrates my point , odds are the Blackpool set may have been moved on rather than voluntary moved on


----------



## chrsrwlns (May 31, 2020)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Always a thorny problem.
> 
> We don't know the full story behind this particular encampment so shouldn't jump to any conclusions.
> 
> ...


They ALWAYS stick two fingers up. These people don't give a damn about anybody but themselves. Wherever they stay they leave mounds of litter and more unsavoury items. wherever they were, they should have stayed there and kept well away from normal, hard working folk who are far more entitled to use these parking areas.


----------



## Wully (May 31, 2020)

B nice now .


----------



## chrismilo (May 31, 2020)

We had travelers here at one of our parks in Brighton after a week i saw police come issuing them with a notice 
Next day council arrived with a portaloo and dustbins 
Now there are 3 more caravans than originally


----------



## antiquesam (May 31, 2020)

Our little gathering on the Common that arrived on Monday left on Friday. I have to say the council are getting better at this.


----------



## Deleted member 64209 (Jun 3, 2020)

channa said:


> No idea where you live ,BUT every point you make doesn’t apply to the settled commmunity then ?





channa said:


> No idea where you live ,BUT every point you make doesn’t apply to the settled commmunity then ?


That's an easy one to answer. I pay, in full and on time for: All my fuel, food, water, sewage, local taxes [so my rubbish is collected and treated according to the law]. Via same local taxes I contribute to the upkeep and running of schools, public swimming pools, libraries, parks, road repairs, police, and much more. Via my National Insurance I expect a meagre pension. On the rare occasion when driving a police officer requests me to stop I do just that, not make off in a manner that any sane person would describe as 'reckless and with zero regard to anyone or anything else'.

If you are asking whether there are people deemed as 'settled' that commit crime then of course there are. However, these figures are interesting: "Travellers make up 0.6 per cent of the population yet account for 10 per cent of the male prisoner population and 22 per cent of the female prison population". 'Nuff said...


----------



## runnach (Jun 3, 2020)

bedonwheels said:


> That's an easy one to answer. I pay, in full and on time for: All my fuel, food, water, sewage, local taxes [so my rubbish is collected and treated according to the law]. Via same local taxes I contribute to the upkeep and running of schools, public swimming pools, libraries, parks, road repairs, police, and much more. Via my National Insurance I expect a meagre pension. On the rare occasion when driving a police officer requests me to stop I do just that, not make off in a manner that any sane person would describe as 'reckless and with zero regard to anyone or anything else'.
> 
> If you are asking whether there are people deemed as 'settled' that commit crime then of course there are. However, these figures are interesting: "Travellers make up 0.6 per cent of the population yet account for 10 per cent of the male prisoner population and 22 per cent of the female prison population". 'Nuff said...


I you want to throw figures about why not try and dig deeper? The figures include those on remand, understandable really given the transient nature of travellers

20 tonnes of waste removed from Bournemouth beach the settled community on s day out..I’m sure we can twist that to blame the travelling community


----------



## Deleted member 64209 (Jun 4, 2020)

channa said:


> I you want to throw figures about why not try and dig deeper? The figures include those on remand, understandable really given the transient nature of travellers
> 
> 20 tonnes of waste removed from Bournemouth beach the settled community on s day out..I’m sure we can twist that to blame the travelling community


To be candid I know who stole virtually all of my tools and other possessions and where they were from as did the spineless authorities. My life was hell for years, turning my place into a fortress. To avoid any chance of it happening again I've moved a long long away from my life-long pals, old flames, family graves, my familiar haunts and memories. I shouldn't have had to do that but darn glad that I did. I have every sympathy for others similarly blighted. My stomach churns when I read about it on here... so much so in fact I'lll not return to this particular forum... life is too short.


----------



## antiquesam (Jun 4, 2020)

antiquesam said:


> Our little gathering on the Common that arrived on Monday left on Friday. I have to say the council are getting better at this.


Following on from this I understand they left quite quickly because the local youths decided to move them on and a bit of a free for all occured. The police are asking for witnesses and are investigating, but not very hard.


----------



## jagmanx (Jun 4, 2020)

On our tour of NI and ROI. 2017
We stayed at Belleek harbour. Nice spot and i got talking to a local who was working on his boat.
He was surprised we could get in (height barriers open).
They have had problems with travellers and (his words) "We and others do not leave our houses.... because of fear of theft and damage".
He also explained the travellers were "persuaded to move on" by a local farmer who arrived with and deployed his muck-spreader one night !
That is the problem SOME travellers are simply selfish and lawless..other not so .


----------



## peter palance (Jun 4, 2020)

channa said:


> I you want to throw figures about why not try and dig deeper? The figures include those on remand, understandable really given the transient nature of travellers
> 
> 20 tonnes of waste removed from Bournemouth beach the settled community on s day out..I’m sure we can twist that to blame the travelling community


oh so thats it is it. dont blame me, oh yes there is cr-p all over?
 as i move away . start whistlen. its over. but nothing left. inten-,nerents. well they speak for them selves,  ask about warwick race course, and how much to clean up
the mess,i dont no but. ok pj.


----------



## Fisherman (Jun 4, 2020)

That old chestnut rearing it’s ugly head again.
I have found that tarring groups of people all the same is flawed in the extreme.
Much of the dislike of travellers comes from fear and ignorance, and a media that creates a bias against them. Like all human beings everywhere we all have similar traits, and we all have differences of personality within each and every community. There are good and bad everywhere.

I remember reading a book about an American soldier who fought against the Japanese in world war 2. He thought of them all as the same, just brainwashed animals who had to be killed. Until one day he was confronted with a dead Japanese soldier. He found his wallet and in it were pictures of his wife and his two daughters, and a signed photo of his favourite Japanese baseball player. He immediately realised that this man loved his wife and his children just as he did, and he also was a baseball fan just like he was. (Baseball is big in Japan).

Yes there are travellers who are criminals, wife beaters, thieves, conmen, who leave their mess wherever they go, who never pay taxes but expect their kids to be educated, and receive medical treatment as required. But I know folk in our own community who you could tag with all of the above.

The fact is for hundreds of years they have been treated poorly by us, and this has created distrust and downright loathing from both sides. The nazis persecuted them killing hundreds of thousands. 

Yes I have experienced poor behaviour from the travelling community, but I see things from our own every day, that are also poor behaviour. Live and let live.


----------



## Deleted member 76055 (Jun 4, 2020)

antiquesam said:


> Our little gathering on the Common that arrived on Monday left on Friday. I have to say the council are getting better at this.



Many years ago, a bunch of them decided to park on the IBM playing fields in Havant. (no longer there)
A sargeant from Havant police arrived in a land rover defender with a couple of other PC's.
Chain out and round the A frame on one caravan and start to drive away pulling it.
Within minutes they surrendered and agreed to go. They did so within a very short time.

That copper had balls of steel. But it worked almost instantly.


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 4, 2020)

lands43 said:


> Many years ago, a bunch of them decided to park on the IBM playing fields in Havant. (no longer there)
> A sargeant from Havant police arrived in a land rover defender with a couple of other PC's.
> Chain out and round the A frame on one caravan and start to drive away pulling it.
> Within minutes they surrendered and agreed to go. They did so within a very short time.
> ...


Police abuse as normal,he was breaking the laws which we set up,right or wrong.


----------



## st3v3 (Jun 4, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> he was breaking the laws which we set up



"We" didn't have anything to do with setting that up.

"We" definitely wouldn't agree to it given a choice.


----------



## maureenandtom (Jun 4, 2020)

Legislation is in place for dealing with groups.  It is "our" law.   We hope to live under no other.


----------



## runnach (Jun 4, 2020)

The last couple of days Tom I have dug quite deeply into what’s been happening in Castleton Derbyshire and the full timers there displaced by corona

Derbyshire police for the main part were respectful and supportive of those traps even to the extent they offered to bring water so well done them

The fly inThe ointment seems to be Derbyshire county council totally refusing their obligations irrespective of the fact government gave a clear directive as to how travellers should be treated

Under normal circumstances the travellers wouldn’t of moved around together but due to the fact single women have been intimidated safety in numbers in addition some of theTravellers had been furloughed or worked reasonably local.

After the dust has settled I can only surmise the group where illegally harassed I personally would have pressed the police to issue any harassment warnings to those in the council abusing position


----------



## peter palance (Jun 4, 2020)

Fisherman said:


> That old chestnut rearing it’s ugly head again.
> I have found that tarring groups of people all the same is flawed in the extreme.
> Much of the dislike of travellers comes from fear and ignorance, and a media that creates a bias against them. Like all human beings everywhere we all have similar traits, and we all have differences of personality within each and every community. There are good and bad everywhere.
> 
> ...


sorry let them move near you, oh you will be happy, you will smile, and when you are down, they will kick you and steel your wallet, keep smilliing its only money,ok.pj


----------



## runnach (Jun 4, 2020)

peter palance said:


> sorry let them move near you, oh you will be happy, you will smile, and when you are down, they will kick you and steel your wallet, keep smilliing its only money,ok.pj


Good and bad in all sectors of the community Peter that’s fishermans point and I agree, I was classed as a traveller at one point labels eh ? And I know a few some wouldn’t trust as far as I could throw them others trust implicitly,Robert and June are English Romany ...he hates swearing in front of women still wears a tie especially Sunday’s...entrenched values...stealing off folk simply doesn’t register his two lads early 20s same vein .....so perhaps explains why I get so defensive, I’m also mindful there are traveller descendent on this site so to label their heritage as all being this or that seems plain rubbish


----------



## peter palance (Jun 4, 2020)

channa said:


> Good and bad in all sectors of the community Peter that’s fishermans point and I agree, I was classed as a traveller at one point labels eh ? And I know a few some wouldn’t trust as far as I could throw them others trust implicitly,Robert and June are English Romany ...he hates swearing in front of women still wears a tie especially Sunday’s...entrenched values...stealing off folk simply doesn’t register his two lads early 20s same vein .....so perhaps explains why I get so defensive, I’m also mindful there are traveller descendent on this site so to label their heritage as all being this or that seems plain rubbish


never had trouble with romanys, its the others i dont like.  ok pj.


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 4, 2020)

One here stole my mates car,two weeks later he was found up an entry with both arms and legs chopped of,yes he was dead,nothing to do with my mate but he must have nicked something from another traveler,they dont take prisoners.


----------



## martinmartin (Jun 4, 2020)

bedonwheels said:


> To be candid I know who stole virtually all of my tools and other possessions and where they were from as did the spineless authorities. My life was hell for years, turning my place into a fortress. To avoid any chance of it happening again I've moved a long long away from my life-long pals, old flames, family graves, my familiar haunts and memories. I shouldn't have had to do that but darn glad that I did. I have every sympathy for others similarly blighted. My stomach churns when I read about it on here... so much so in fact I'lll not return to this particular forum... life is too short.


Your being too sensitive leaving the forum BOW,you're a breath of fresh air and right to state your personal experience with the genre of Travellers you experienced. I too have have had


bedonwheels said:


> To be candid I know who stole virtually all of my tools and other possessions and where they were from as did the spineless authorities. My life was hell for years, turning my place into a fortress. To avoid any chance of it happening again I've moved a long long away from my life-long pals, old flames, family graves, my familiar haunts and memories. I shouldn't have had to do that but darn glad that I did. I have every sympathy for others similarly blighted. My stomach churns when I read about it on here... so much so in fact I'lll not return to this particular forum... life is too short.


Your being too sensitive BOW leaving the forum as you are a breath of fresh air, l don't doubt your account of your experience with the genre of Travellers you've had, but at the same time you must remember folk on here seem to have a different experience with them. Speaking from my personal experience l have nothing good to say about them as in picking up at Travellers sites and other first hand contact.


----------



## antiquesam (Jun 5, 2020)

Working the big antique fairs I came into contact with the Irish travelling community quite a lot. They always had the top of the range furniture to sell and dressed immaculately. The stall next to me sold old toys and one day some Irish children got in over night and nicked a few. The next morning the kids were marched around to the stallholder to aplogise before they got a good hiding. Thats not to say they didn't cause trouble, the fights were nightly,


----------



## maingate (Jun 5, 2020)

bedonwheels said:


> To be candid I know who stole virtually all of my tools and other possessions and where they were from as did the spineless authorities. My life was hell for years, turning my place into a fortress. To avoid any chance of it happening again I've moved a long long away from my life-long pals, old flames, family graves, my familiar haunts and memories. I shouldn't have had to do that but darn glad that I did. I have every sympathy for others similarly blighted. My stomach churns when I read about it on here... so much so in fact I'lll not return to this particular forum... life is too short.



Don't be so daft man, some people on here are very sensitive about 'yooman rites' innit. Just ignore them ... I do.

You are lucky, there are members on here who report me to Admin almost on a daily basis because I am not far enough Left in my politics. I never rated Trotsky anyway .... alright, he wrote some good songs but he couldn't hold a tune. 

There are miserable peeps wherever you go, so better the tosser you know etc etc.


----------



## mark61 (Jun 5, 2020)

Hopefully BOW just means this particular thread, not the forum?


----------



## Robmac (Jun 5, 2020)

mark61 said:


> Hopefully BOW just means this particular thread, not the forum?



That's how I read it.


----------



## Fisherman (Jun 5, 2020)

maingate said:


> There are miserable peeps wherever you go, so better the tosser you know etc etc.



At last we agree on something


----------



## peter palance (Jun 7, 2020)

channa said:


> The last couple of days Tom I have dug quite deeply into what’s been happening in Castleton Derbyshire and the full timers there displaced by corona
> 
> Derbyshire police for the main part were respectful and supportive of those traps even to the extent they offered to bring water so well done them
> 
> ...


which ones,?were do you start, here there they are every were, most are not british, oh never mind, only my application of a situation out of control. ok,pj.


----------



## Bramble33 (Jun 7, 2020)

channa said:


> I thought under lockdown terms, councils were not supposed to move travellers on ? The competence of Fylde council


They aren’t supposed to be travelling!!


----------



## Bramble33 (Jun 7, 2020)

Asterix said:


> The story states that they turned up over the weekend,were moved on and settled themselves in another car park,the council were right to move them on as the rules state they should be wherever they were at the start of lockdown. They should be facing charges for breaking lockdown rules,they should have been directed back to wherever they came from originally.


Absolutely agree! What difference between them travelling and us!!


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 7, 2020)

maingate said:


> better the tosser you know etc etc.


see i always get a mention,so proud i am now.


----------



## peter palance (Jun 7, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> see i always get a mention,so proud i am now.


get a grip of your self trev, or pull your self together, may be a nip here and there. there stands the glass. keep going ok.pj. best of luck


----------

